# Please advise-I am new to



## jlb0807 (May 14, 2013)

Hello!

I am new to pain management coding and I need help on a procedure. Please see below for a procedure note and advise me on how to code. Thanks in advance!!

Pre-Procedure DX: Malfunctioning intrathecal pump

Post DX: Same

Procedure Performed: Fluoroscopically directed evalutation of the intrathecal catheter with catheter myelography under light anesthesia

Description: .... The patient was then taken to the operating room suite and placed in supine position. After sterile prep and drape in the usual fashion over the pump, the side port was accessed using the access kit supplied by Medtronic. Aspiration was positive for clear fluid through the catheter. 2 cc was aspirated. Injection of 2.5mL of Omnipaque water-soluble 300 contrast was injected through the catheter which revealed good patent catheter from the side port through into the epidural space and myelography showed good spread in the cerebral spinal fluid. The needle was removed. She was taken to the recovery room and observed for four hours with no sequela. Because it is Priald and she never had any systemic side effects, there was no need to observe her overnight.



Please advise on what codes would be appropriate. Thanks again!


----------



## marvelh (May 15, 2013)

Per CPT Assistant August 2008 Q&A

61070 _Puncture of shunt tubing or reservoir for aspiration or injection procedure_, to report the injection of the contrast

75809 _Shuntogram for investigation of previously placed indwelling nonvascular shunt (eg, LeVeen shunt, ventriculoperitoneal shunt, indwelling infusion pump), radiological supervision and interpretation_, for the radiologic supervision and interpretation portion of the procedure


----------



## mcnaryk (May 15, 2013)

I have found that Medtronic's website is EXCELLENT for having billing/reimbursement information: CPT codes, ICD-9 codes, everything to properly bill for their pumps and procedures involving them. From the homepage click on Providers, then Billing/Reimbursement and go from there.


----------

